# I guess I am a knucklehead, but...



## Onaway417 (May 6, 2009)

I don't know what DAO is. I know SA/DA is single-action/double-action, but what is DAO? And what is the difference/advantage/disadvantage?
thanks.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

DAO = Double Action Only. Each pull of the trigger cocks and then releases the hammer in one motion. A revolver with a hidden or bobbed hammer would be DAO.

Advantage? Only one trigger feel to get accustomed to.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

kahr arms pistols are also DAO,s


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

You're not a knucklehead...

_THIS_ is a knuckledhead!


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

thats a nice knucklehead! true to knucklehead motors there is some cardboard underneath soaking up the drips. lol


----------



## Onaway417 (May 6, 2009)

I stand corrected... I am NOT a knucklehead!


----------

